# Goats really do like doritos...



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you watched the super bowl you probably saw the goat Doritos commercial which was so funny. I had my wether on the stand today clipping and doing hooves on him and decided he deserved a treat after I cut his hoof a bit too short. I told my brother to get him a cracker and he came back with Doritos so I gave him a little peice (not much at all) and he loved it!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw what a little sweety! I adore Shane; I think he's such a cutie


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's something alright... not sure sweet is the word! He won't come up to anyone while he is in the pen but as soon as we.catch him he's fine and does whatever we ask him too. He only tosses his head a little on the lead and I think that's because its too big. I'm really excited for showmanship... I've always hadto jumpy goats that didn't like people behind them while they braced but he doesn't care. He sets up and drives hard. I timed him to day. He braced for 4 minutes and 28 seconds before I let him go. He by far my favorite wether yet... so easy to train.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

But thank you! He's so goofy right now... legs are too big for his body so he trips alot haha


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> But thank you! He's so goofy right now... legs are too big for his body so he trips alot haha


:laugh: See, that's cute! I prayed hard this year for a stubborn, bratty wether. All of my past ones have been innocent angels, so I wanted a challenge. Well, I got my wish, but he's very intelligent :: He was insanely wild on day 1. Day 2, he was walking like a dog on a leash! He is the only wether ever who I have gotten to brace. I love all my wethers, and it's always sad to watch them go, but part of the nice thing is that you don't have to live with them forever


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he's very cute! Yep that commercial is pretty accurate, haha. Last summer at the county fairs, my kids shared their lunch with their goats, haha...I never was sure who ate the most kids or goats lol

Sounds like he's a great goat for showing! My kids never have really gotten the hang of bracing where the goat is completely pushing you. The only time they really push back is if when you start to lift them, they push you and keep their front feet off the ground, but I remember at a couple of shows, the judges didn't want to see goats doing that. However, that's what a couple of these boys WANT to do lol
The next 4-H meeting is a week from Monday and they take their goats and there will be experienced judges on hand, so I am hoping they can help give the kids some hands on help.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Candice!

That is exactly what he wanted to do, he would actually jump up then push. I let him jump up then lowered him while he was still pushing. After a couple days he got the hang of it. How far are you guys from Louisville, KY? I'm going to take wethers this year and would love to meet you and your kids.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , he sure looks like he enjoyed it , lol He really looks like he could benefit from another chip though 

Dani , if you dont mind.....what does brace mean ?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He had a cracker this morning after a long walk lol

Bracing is when you get a goat or lamb to push off its back legs and into you. Its pretty much making them flex haha.... think of market wethers as goat body builders


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh ,how do you possibly get them to do that ?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pushing into them, pulling their tail while having your leg in front of them, backing them into water or chain link fence and some of them will brace if you.push them off a stand or truck tailgate... you do let them back off and quickly pull them up. I don't like backing them off things... it usually doesn't work and it.takes two or three people to keep the goat safe.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I trained my wether last year by picking him 2.inches and pushing him back and down on his back legs. My goats are always the hardest bracing at shows lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your welcome Dani! We are about 45 minutes or so from Churchill Downs in Louisville <horse track>. Are you planning to show at the State Fair in August? I think if the kids do okay this summer we may take them to the State fair, I hear it's really great.

I think one of my kids biggest problems with learning to brace their goats is when they do get them to brace, they relax their hold on them, and in turn, the goats relax. 
My son's wether is better at it than my daughters wether <he's super super lazy boy>.
If I get a chance I will get pictures today. IMO they aren't in great show shape lol But the kids are working with them more now so at least hopefully they look better by mid summer. It's finally going to warm up so I think we may clip them tomorrow.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No I don't think I will. But I will be at the NC State fair. 

If you guys come to NAILE on wether show day or anytime when the wethers are there I would love to help your kids with bracing... I should have a couple up there that they are welcome to practice on too. I can also take pictures of each stage of bracing today when I'm outside if you'd like... that way you can at least see what I do. It works for me but may not for everyone.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> No I don't think I will. But I will be at the NC State fair.
> 
> If you guys come to NAILE on wether show day or anytime when the wethers are there I would love to help your kids with bracing... I should have a couple up there that they are welcome to practice on too. I can also take pictures of each stage of bracing today when I'm outside if you'd like... that way you can at least see what I do. It works for me but may not for everyone.


Thanks that would be great! I don't know if my kids will show wethers at NAILE, the 4-H auction is in Sept. But if their does do okay through the summer we 'might' let them show some at NAILE. Their goal this summer is State Fair, but I'd really like for them to experience NAILE too.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Even if you just go for the fun of it, which I hear is very worth it, I would love to meet you all. That goes for any TGS member... I love meeting people


----------

